# NGD-Schecter C8 ATX!!



## sevenstringer37 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I figure that since nobody else posted one of these, Id break the ice. 

After a year of dreaming, a visit to the ERG forum unveiled a most awesome truth. Schecter would be releasing a C8 Blackjack ATX in black and white.
Despite owning an LTD SC-608B, I wanted to try this new beast of an axe in white. Years after passing my Schecter C7 GAS, I have found myself victim to a painful new form of ERG GAS, one which no medication could ail. In addition, it would fill my need for a white guitar!! Zing. 
If you already know the specs, move down a paragraph. Otherwise the guitar has a Hipshot 8 bridge with smaller saddle and screws on the 7th and 8th strings for better intonation, the new hailed Seymour Duncan Blackout 8 pickups with a volume pot for each pickup and master tone, three way selector switch, graphtech nut, and Schecter locking tuner heads.
The ATX has a three piece mahogany set neck, mahogany arch top body, and ebony board. The guitar has a fantastic creme "multi-ply" binding (painted) to frame its aged white finish. 

The axe has a 26.5inch scale that feels great and sounds awesome even in D1. I dont lose much clarity compared to the 27" scale of the Carpenter 8, in fact I prefer this axe for my tuning of (low to high) DGCGCGCE. The setup was nearly flawless out of the box, I just gave the neck a bit or relief and intonated it and its become my favorite axe. I have the SIT 10-52, 64, 74s on it from DCGL. 
Jason at DCGL shipped it with a t-shirt, picks of my choosing, a set of allen wrenches, a guitar cable, some stickers, and a set of strings of my choosing. If you havent bought anything from Drum City before, I recommend them like those before me.

The Blackouts rock tremendously, are way louder, clearer and fuller sounding than the EMG 808. This thing screams through my 5150 and sounds remarkable on the low end. Acoustically, this thing isnt as crisp as the Carpenter mainly due to the 608s maple neck, but its still audible even on the low D1. 

Anyway, enough chatting, on with the pics! 

I HAS A PACKAGE.







Commence the operation






Ohh, another box to recycle!!!






My trusty penetration instrument






Almost there!






Body Shot






Facial shot






Full frontal nudity (work safe of course)






Neck thickness is actually really comfortable, it is alot thinner and playable than one would think for a Schecter, way easier to play than a C7 Hellraiser.






Taking her around the track.






Overall, Im really happy with this axe. They only made 50 C8 ATXs in white, and another 50 in satin black. This thing rocks, and will be my main guitar for quite a while.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mrcheapyasui (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow AWESOME!!  Hey, are you in a band or something?! You should post some songs!!


----------



## sevenstringer37 (Aug 26, 2009)

Funny you should mention that anonymous person!  Check out the fantastic tunes of the revolutionary band Acid Trip Shit!!! Acid Trip Shit on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads Yay brown metal!


----------



## Google Protip (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd send that back. It appears the luthers fucked up and put two additional string poles on it. Thats what you get for buying from them damn koreans!


----------



## Decipher (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrads dude, glad to hear the Blackout 8's sound good. I'm awaiting for my set to arrive to throw in my Ibby 8.


----------



## MFB (Aug 26, 2009)

Google Protip said:


> I'd send that back. It appears the luthers fucked up and put two additional string poles on it. Thats what you get for buying from them damn koreans!



When do your "protips" kick in?


----------



## Google Protip (Aug 26, 2009)

Once a consistency of skittles is achieved.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice. How's the upper fret access on those things? Looks like it might be a little restricted.

p.s. Looks like you got an ERG vacuum cleaner collection going along the back wall there. Rock on, dust suckers!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice axe man! That looks killer, wonder what the SC608 would sound like with the blackouts.


----------



## sevenstringer37 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments fellas! Hell yea, the vacuum collection is sucking strong. Things haven't found their way into closets yet as we just moved in...
The upper fret access is fine for me, anythings better than my 007 with that, maybe its' because I have thinner hands too. Well in any case its got the same access as the 608, maybe a bit tighter in the neck to horn distance. Either way I don't notice a difference. I was thinking of swapping one of the blackouts in the 608B next string change, also I want to find out if they put neck and bridge variant blackouts in the C8.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats! Though I think it would look more badass on myself. 

Is the neck profile rounded or more flat?


----------



## Shredcow (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome! It looks terrific!


----------



## sevenstringer37 (Aug 26, 2009)

Shes got a pretty flat profile, reminds me of a more rounded wizard profile while being a bit thick like the Carpenter. It's got a more rounded shoulder to it so it fits the hands a bit more smoothly. Feels like a smoother and slightly thinner hellraiser neck to me. Oh yea, it also came with an ernie ball strap too. Schweet!!


----------



## Gitte (Aug 26, 2009)

i like the color  sick guitar


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats! Really nice looking indeed! 

A shame those 8's are US only, though.


----------



## dirtty420boy (Aug 26, 2009)

sevenstringer37 said:


> Well I figure that since nobody else posted one of these, Id break the ice.
> 
> After a year of dreaming, a visit to the ERG forum unveiled a most awesome truth. Schecter would be releasing a C8 Blackjack ATX in black and white.
> Despite owning an LTD SC-608B, I wanted to try this new beast of an axe in white. Years after passing my Schecter C7 GAS, I have found myself victim to a painful new form of ERG GAS, one which no medication could ail. In addition, it would fill my need for a white guitar!! Zing.
> ...


 


give it another year and they wont be limited anymore, im sure schecter will start pumping out the 8's soon. hope you didnt pay to much. just going to be another dimebag lighting bolt situation. nice guitar tho.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 26, 2009)

Protip: that guitar rules.


----------



## Mundas (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats. Very nice guitar


----------



## Galius (Aug 26, 2009)

dirtty420boy said:


> give it another year and they wont be limited anymore, im sure schecter will start pumping out the 8's soon. hope you didnt pay to much. just going to be another dimebag lighting bolt situation. nice guitar tho.


It dosent really matter since these are actually cheaper than almost all of the other 8s on the market. 

Nice axe though man. I had one of the first Hellraiser c-8s when they first came out and it was pretty sweet, but the short scale length really was a deal breaker for me and I sold it. Glad it works out well for you though


----------



## Apophis (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats dude, she's a beaut! I can feel my 8-string GAS rising as we speak, if only I can hold on until January.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

That thing is sexy  Congrats man! Added your band on myspaz.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 26, 2009)

sevenstringer37 said:


>



2 minutes later... "I want all this shit outta the kitchen in 1 hour, or you're not having dinner!"

Sweet, sweet axe btw.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks awesome dude! Congrats


----------



## da771 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Congrats* !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 27, 2009)

Can we have a Blackjack ATX club? 


Either way that thing looks sick as fuck, congrats!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 27, 2009)

Really happening beastie! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 31, 2009)

looks great, congratz!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 2, 2009)

I love my 7 ATX, the 8 looks hot! Congrats!


----------

